# Google chrome se lance tout seul au démarrage



## iClemt (23 Avril 2012)

Bonjour depuis hier j'ai ce problème, google chrome se lance tout seul à chaque démarrage de mon mac alors que je n'ai rien touché, je ne comprends pas pourquoi?


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Avril 2012)

ben si il est ouvert a la fermeture de lion il s'ouvrira dès que tu allumes le mac, je vois pas en qui c'est compliqué!


----------



## gmaa (23 Avril 2012)

En 10.6, on va voir dans les Préférences ; Comptes ; "User" ; Ouverture

Sous Lion il doit y avoir la même chose...


----------



## iClemt (23 Avril 2012)

Je suis sous lion et malgré que je quitte le logiciel en fin d'utilisation il se relance tout seul au démarrage!


----------



## kasimodem (23 Avril 2012)

C'est parce que tu as installé le plugin GTalk probablement :
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/nckgahadagoaajjgafhacjanaoiihapd
Ou un autre plugin de chat qui lance une connexion au démarrage.
Je dirai que c'est un bug car sur PC ça ne le fait pas.


----------



## iClemt (23 Avril 2012)

Non je n'ai pas installé le plugin GTalk, les derniers plugin que j'ai installé sont disconnect et collusion! Je vais essayer de les supprimer et de relancer mon ordi pour voir si ça ne vient pas de ça sinon je supprimerai carrément chrome et je le réinstallerai peut-être ou pas...


----------



## iClemt (24 Avril 2012)

Malgré une désinstallation et une réinstallation le problème se produit toujours, je ne sais plus quoi faire donc si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider j'apprécierai!


----------



## iClemt (2 Mai 2012)

Problème résolu.
Chrome avait activé tout seul le démarrage à l'ouverture de la session il a donc fallu décocher cette configuration en effectuant un clic droit sur l'icône de chrome dans le dock > Options > Ouvrir avec la session. 
Voilà et merci quand même!


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Mai 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> En 10.6, on va voir dans les Préférences ; Comptes ; "User" ; Ouverture
> 
> Sous Lion il doit y avoir la même chose...



solution donnée par gmaa auparavant


----------



## Mootman (27 Octobre 2012)

@kolargol, non, cette option n'apparaît pas dans les préférences, uniquement dans le dock, pour certaines applications il y a un équivalent dans les préférences mais ce n'est pas le cas pour chrome...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2012)

Si si, cette option existe pour Chrome comme pour toutes les autres applications :

- dans le Dock : clic droit, "Options" : "ouvrir avec la session"

ou (c'est la même manip sous deux formes différentes) :

- Préf système / Comptes / Ouverture : ajouter ou supprimer Chrome de la liste des applications à lancer à l'ouverture de session.


----------

